# Need no teef to eat my beef



## big fish (May 30, 2014)

I have been lurking around here for about 2 weeks and figure I'd take the plunge. Figure I can learn a few things from the Masters here. I've been shopping for a electric smoker and found many helpful posts here. I'm pretty much new to smoking, butt I have been a chef for 10 plus years in NYC and San Fran Bay Area. I have since retired from professional cooking, but love entertaining. Dang, sounds like a dating post. 

Anyway, ahoy there mates!
Big Fish


----------



## kc5tpy (May 30, 2014)

You forgot to include your height and color of eyes.  No matter.  When can we meet?  I'll be the one carrying the brisket.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hello and Welcome to our addiction.  *A word of warning*: There is no 12 step program for this one!  Many good folk here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have, and pictures help a bunch.  Spend some time doing some research on the forums, tons of advice and recipes already available there.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## big fish (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. I'll be the one with the ribs in my teef. I have a bullet type smoker and it sits in the pool house (for about 2 years) - I was hit from behind while I was on my Harley, so I have have been rehabbing (all parts still attached - angel on my shoulder that day). I had just started learning how to smoke. I wanted to try an electric smoker - I am hearing such positive things about them.

I am big on salt and fresh water fishing - mostly salt these days. I take all the "garbage" fish no one wants and smoke them. I am in Long 'Guyland', NY. Not for much longer though, taxes are killing me. I run a fishing forum (reconstructing it) and hope to get 'er up soon. Anyhue, thanks again and hope I can give and take here - sounds like a nice bunch of folks here.

Remember, don't need no teef to eat my beef!


----------



## gary s (May 31, 2014)

Hey Big Fish, like your avatar, welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will have a lot ft tips and recipes for us, You will enjoy this forum and smoking

Gary S


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 31, 2014)

Welcome, glad ya joined us !


----------

